
Who Else Is on Your Conference Calls? - shawndumas
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/who-else-your-conference-calls-bret-lowery?trk=hb_ntf_MEGAPHONE_ARTICLE_POST
======
probdist
I tend to get conference call setups running via Microsoft Skype for business.
The call in number stays the same but the conference code changes for each
meeting even if it is a recurring meeting as does the link for joining via
web.

